# Jumping/popping off an uneven slope?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you attempting a grab every time you jump?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Are you attempting a grab every time you jump?


Nope. Hell sometimes I'm off balance as soon as I leave the lip.

Flat even jumps I'm fine. Natural jumps with any slope kills me


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

grabbing for sure should help you stay balanced in the air... off uneven takeoffs i'd say use speed and a flat base and an unflexed board to give you a flat platform when the lip won't. no edging. 

you might have to pick which rut - high or low, to ride and don't let yourself fall into or ride over the one you want to miss....like you might only have the width of half of your base on the takeoff

if that makes any sense...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> grabbing for sure should help you stay balanced in the air... off uneven takeoffs i'd say use speed and a flat base and an unflexed board to give you a flat platform when the lip won't. no edging.
> 
> you might have to pick which rut - high or low, to ride and don't let yourself fall into or ride over the one you want to miss....like you might only have the width of half of your base on the takeoff
> 
> if that makes any sense...


I do get it. 

But what about something that is completely sloped. Just not ready for that yet eh?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> I do get it.
> 
> But what about something that is completely sloped. Just not ready for that yet eh?


bottom line is, you can't fight the take off. if its sloped you have to ride off it sloped, but maintaining your balance so that once you're in the air you can get you board back under you...kinda like how the motorcross guys whip their bikes back under them...

grab.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I do get it.
> 
> But what about something that is completely sloped. Just not ready for that yet eh?


On sloped stuff you will just have to do your best to focus on getting yourself back to center right after take-off. That's why people are suggesting you suck your knees up and try for a grab. 

If you go off a slope that forces you to launch it heelside and you don't come back to flat (or at least a more mellow heelside landing) your momentum and gravity will pull you onto your butt.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

If it's bumpy or rutted out you may be better just to avoid it. If it's sloped then your going to be taking off an edge, or popping flat and adjusting (which takes a bit more practice). I think if I were you I would just slow down on these features so you can get the feel with no consequence for failure.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I'm guessing you are letting your edge slip on the take off. Practice ollies while carving on groomed runs. You need to learn to pop ollies off your edge to learn spins too.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

As you use varied objects to jump from your technique needs to change to adapt. The suggestion by most here is to suck up knees. But this is only part of it, if you leave the jump sideways.. Knees up or not you might land on your ass regardless. 

Each jump can be broken down into approach, take off, maneuver, and landing. Search the forum, lots of threads discuss this. 

If you are not taking of from a proper set up park jump you just need to figure how to adjust each of the four parts. Maybe your approach is from an edge during take off and landing in an edge. Maybe you jump from a flat base but at an angle.. There is too many unique objects to answer for all of them. 

Read over the ATML threads, practice, experiment


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great tips everyone. I guess I need to watch a few more videos carefully and just go find some shit and try it

The traverse ollie tip is a big one. Never tried it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The biggest thing about natural features is that you have to constantly adjust to them as they get banged up, especially when there is fresh around.

In this sense you can never hit it quite the way you would hit a normal little jump or roller, where you are counting on consistency, now you are loose and counting on inconsistency. I like the side hits that get super carved into the sides of runs, great for little spins into the run and gapers.

Oftentimes the rutted out fucked up approaches to these hits mean that all u do is use it for speed and holding onto your balls and you practically only "pop" as you are leaving the lip (as any other sort of preloading is bound to find you a bump and a caught edge).


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yep! Traverse Ollies and finding actual jumps to hit in a traverse; moguls are great for this. Learn to jump while traversing and this should become easy for you.


Start with the traverse ollie on a flat groomed, then look for a small bump to traverse into. 

Popping a ollie coming out of a hard carve are fun too, load the tail at the end of the carve and pop. Teaches you to keep the the edge while you take off.


----------

